# Can I Turn This?



## Jamesis (Dec 12, 2018)

Got a few Butternut logs and was thinking of making candle holders similar to this:



 


Then I thought I might try to turn it, but it look pretty pithy:



 

I'm afraid it will just fall apart on the lathe as soon as it hits metal.

Run it at High Speed? I think a low speed would just rip it apart?

Any suggestions?

James


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 12, 2018)

The piece you showed is pith the further in ya go to candle. 

I cant see why your piece wouldn't work, I've turned worse. Worse come to worse it's good practice!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 12, 2018)

Jamesis said:


> Got a few Butternut logs and was thinking of making candle holders similar to this:
> 
> View attachment 156837
> 
> ...



Yes, it will tare and fall apart.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2018)

I know you dont do chemicals, but, I think stabilization would be good for this one...


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 13, 2018)

I Thought about stabilization. 

I have 3 so maybe I'll round out one and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 13, 2018)

When you say" pithy", Do you mean punky? Looks like some pretty soft , spongy wood?? With some nice spalting also ;)


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 13, 2018)

The log looks like it has a decent crack around 4 or 5 o'clock. If this crack goes far then it might be safer to cut log into smaller bowl or spindle blanks.

Do you have a bandsaw in order to get a smoother cross cut to view? If you decide to bandsaw this log then make sure you use a cradle (see below) in order to keep it from spinning, or else you could get hurt and ruin your blade.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks Karl.

I have the Carter Log Mill for my Laguna 1412 Bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 13, 2018)

Jamesis said:


> Thanks Karl.
> 
> I have the Carter Log Mill for my Laguna 1412 Bandsaw.



Nice setup.

I just discovered Carter is now making a 'Miter Mill' ($99) to go along with the Log Mill. Either option is too expensive for my budget though.

www.amazon.com/Carter-Bandsaw-AccuRight-Miter-Mill/dp/B075K3CBXL


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2018)

Karl, amazon links don't work. You have to remove the letters and forward slashes....
https:// 
Then keep the rest starting with the www.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2018)

Here's the link...

www.amazon.com/Carter-Bandsaw-AccuRight-Miter-Mill/dp/B075K3CBXL/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1544756988&sr=8-2&keywords=Miter+Mill


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks @ripjack13 , I was getting frustrated with XenForo changing my Amazon link to media until I figured out the trick you just posted. Wish I would have seen your reply sooner.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2018)

No problem. You can also insert the link into a word if you wanted to do some extra steps...
There's an option to insert a link above in the post box.
Type out a word, or phrase, and highlight it, then click insert link. And paste the web page address in the pop up box that appears.


----------



## Jamesis (Dec 13, 2018)

Karl_TN said:


> Nice setup.



Thanks, I love my Laguna. 
I got a 3/4" Wood Slicer Resaw Blade on it, and with the Carter Log Mill it's like slicing butter. 

James

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Waddell (Dec 30, 2018)

You might try flooding it with shellac to stabilize it. Just keep applying until it quits soaking in.


----------



## David Hill (Dec 30, 2018)

I have turned lots of “bad” wood. Just ‘cuz I thought there was something nice in it.
If the wood is soft to touch— ie.....your fingernail dents it; think I’d either cut to get a better surface or *junk* it. I won’t just “harden” the outside because the inside wood may not handle the stress and either tear out at the point of attachment or just explode.
If you’re turning end grain with questionable wood, you’ll want to use either a faceplate or maybe a spindle tap — both with tailstock support! And make sure to stay out of the line of fire.


----------

